# Rice Pudding?



## MostlyWater (Jul 14, 2013)

I am having some dental work and it's easiest for me to just eat soft foods for breakfast.  I bought some rice pudding and really liked it, and thought I could make it myself when I saw a microwave recipe for one with peanut butter.

It was way too rich and I think I will just stick to the rice and milk part of the recipes.

I cooked the brown rice in  my steamer, one part rice to four parts water, and it was soft and perfect.  I took it to work in a baggie, heated it up in a cup with some milk, and it's sort of plain that way.

Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Jul 14, 2013)

Try adding a mashed banana or some cocoa powder or cinnamon or maybe soft canned fruit.  One or more of these additions should add a little more taste to the pudding.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 14, 2013)

I like to use Farina (Cream of Wheat) with dill and garlic powder as well as butter (oleo).

Grits is good that way too.

Instant or quick oatmeal made with apple juice instead of water.  

Scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2013)

Good ideas.  I always add nutmeg to my rice pudding. Can you eat raisins?  Nuke them in a bit of water, drain and stir in.  Brown sugar and a bit of cream.  Cherries are in season now too, pit and add them too.  Maple syrup.  Pureed and strained blueberries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2013)

Rice Pudding has an egg custard as a base.  Otherwise it is the same as cooked rice cereal which you can make all of this sweet or savory as you like.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

For breakfast --

Plain or vanilla yogurt and mashed fresh fruit.  Fruit smoothies

Scrambled egg shredded cheese and skinless tomato sandwich rolled in a flour tortilla. 

Oat meal with fruit on top

pancakes or french toast.  Make at home,  re-warm at work. 

Egg salad sandwich.  Cold boiled eggs. Devilled eggs

Slap forhead and say, I coulda had a V-8.  

Ice cream, for Breakfast.   When else can you get away with doing this guilt free.  

Twinkies are supposed to be available this week, they're soft and forever fresh.  

Heal fast.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2013)

oooooooo   thanks all !


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rice Pudding has an egg custard as a base.  Otherwise it is the same as cooked rice cereal which you can make all of this sweet or savory as you like.



Sometimes rice pudding is just milk sugar and rice with flavoring.  My mom made it this way.  I think the custard version would be firmer.


----------



## Addie (Jul 16, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Sometimes rice pudding is just milk sugar and rice with flavoring. My mom made it this way. I think the custard version would be firmer.


 
Anytime I have major surgery, the first time I am allowed to have solid food, I always ask for custard or custard with rice. It is the one food my tummy is happy to receive other than IV feedings.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 16, 2013)

I can buy delicious rice pudding at the store, like I buy yogurt.  It's a 2 pack for a dollar something.  But it's made with whole milk, sugar, and white rice.  I figure since I have to eat this way until Thanksgiving, I may as well make it myself so it's more nutritious.

I don't want to make a batch of custard and stuff every Sunday, portion it out, and get it to work and then bring home a container to wash.  However I can make brown rice and take it in a bag, and I have low fat milk at work.  Tomorrow I'll get cinnamon to leave in the office.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2013)

MostlyWater said:


> I can buy delicious rice pudding at the store, like I buy yogurt.  It's a 2 pack for a dollar something.  But it's made with whole milk, sugar, and white rice.  I figure since I have to eat this way until Thanksgiving, I may as well make it myself so it's more nutritious.
> 
> I don't want to make a batch of custard and stuff every Sunday, portion it out, and get it to work and then bring home a container to wash.  However I can make brown rice and take it in a bag, and I have low fat milk at work.  Tomorrow I'll get cinnamon to leave in the office.



I've bought Kozy Shack rice pudding and it's very good.  Sometimes the convenience is worth it.


----------

